# Dentist Bike - define please



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

How much does one need to spend on a bike qualify as a dentist bike? :cornut:

Just a few years ago I would have said $4k+. Now that seems like an average price for a full-suspension.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

General dentist bike: $6000

Orthodontist bike: $8000

Endodontist bike: $10,000

OMFS bike: If you have to ask...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought it just said Specialized on the side?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Nat said:


> General dentist bike: $6000
> 
> Orthodontist bike: $8000
> 
> ...


What if I just want the spokes whitened?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I thought it just said Specialized on the side?


S-Works.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I think the classic "dentist bike" according to the PB crowd (who probably coined the phrase in the first place), is anything Yeti.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RacerLex said:


> How much does one need to spend on a bike qualify as a dentist bike? :cornut:
> 
> Just a few years ago I would have said $4k+. Now that seems like an average price for a full-suspension.


4K. has been the average price for a good full suspension bike for 20 years.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Those guys selling a lightly used year old bike on craigslist for $7000 must be dentist.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

“Crowncountry” bike.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I realize it's a joke, but don't most of us buy what we can afford? I know if I had a dentist salary, I'd be on a nicer bike than I am now.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ not necessarily. Many people like to buy what they feel meets their needs and provides a good value. I'm perfectly happy with my current bikes. IMO no amount of money would improve upon them in any consequential way for my riding. Of course what I have are not budget bikes. Each mtb is significantly north of 4K and the road bikes well north of 6K. I could certainly afford to buy newer "nicer" bikes but I see no benefit to doing so. Now, if on the other hand I was a dentist...

I think the term dentist bike is more a knock on their mtb ignorance than anything else... Not that I personally think they are. I am not an antidentite.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

OldHouseMan said:


> I realize it's a joke, but don't most of us buy what we can afford? I know if I had a dentist salary, I'd be on a nicer bike than I am now.


There seems to be a fair amount of hostility by people who apparently cannot afford to buy bikes as nice as they would like, towards people who can...

Personally, I think the dentists have to date exercised tremendous restraint (although I suppose it's not too tough when you are laughing all the way to the bank...or Yeti dealer...lol).


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a Yeti, but I'm not a dentist. What does that make me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Is it really just a matter of cost though? I figured dentist bike kinda encompasses the proverbial materialistic blowhard who's bike is way beyond their skillset.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

waltaz said:


> I have a Yeti, but I'm not a dentist. What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know. Maybe a non-dentist with a Yeti?

To be clear, I love Yetis and all bikes. The more bling the better. I am not a person of self restraint when it comes to bikes.


----------



## kameramandan (Aug 5, 2019)

WHALENARD said:


> ... the proverbial materialistic blowhard who's bike is way beyond their skillset


"All the gear and no idea"


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I think the classic "dentist bike" according to the PB crowd (who probably coined the phrase in the first place), is anything Yeti.


I think Ibis would be considered one of the earlier 'dentist' bikes due to their boutique brand status, early adaptation of carbon, and conservative geometry designs...after titanium (Merlin) had its day.

Dentist=anything XTR, Eagle XX1, throw a Trust fork on there, oh, and Enve.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Are these the same posers that buy Harley's and all the leather and show up for the perfect weather day runs????? 

Should be called the Douche Bag Bike...


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

WHALENARD said:


> Is it really just a matter of cost though? I figured dentist bike kinda encompasses the proverbial materialistic blowhard who's bike is way beyond their skillset.


My bike is well beyond my skill set. It's under $2000 so that tells you something about my skill set.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

waltaz said:


> I have a Yeti, but I'm not a dentist. What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bike thief?  .


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Why only dentists? They make less than doctors. Is there some reality there that I'm not aware of? Are doctors not riding MTBs as much as dentists?


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

For the record, I've understood the "dentist" bike to be anything boutique with a price tag over 5k. Definitely anything 8k+ that doesn't say Trek/Giant/Specialized on the downtube.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Lots of dentists work a 4 day week or less. 
That leaves a lot of potential riding time. I bet some of them are pretty good.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

LMN said:


> Bike thief?  .


I was going to say "over achiever".


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never been excited to be around a Dentist....


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

What was the name of that one dentist who used to post here back in the early 2000's? Any other old timers recall?

"Ignorant." "Materialistic blowhard." "Douchebag." Man, you guys are harsh.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Nat said:


> What was the name of that one dentist who used to post here back in the early 2000's? Any other old timers recall?
> 
> "Ignorant." "Materialistic blowhard." "Douchebag." Man, you guys are harsh.


Tough crowd here on this site. Why is it only dentists that fall into this category?


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lone Rager said:


> I think the term dentist bike is more a knock on their mtb ignorance than anything else... Not that I personally think they are. I am not an antidentite.


Or maybe it's their lack of motivation to find a real paying job/ career, so they think it's cute to call out anyone on a bike north of 5K.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Guilty. Buuuuuut...I was attempting to separate social economic class from individual. After all, I don't think PB's use of the term "Dentist" is pro-dentite


----------



## smilemkr (Nov 21, 2019)

Just for reference sake. This retired dentist rides a $1000 Kona hardtail. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

smilemkr said:


> Just for reference sake. This retired dentist rides a $1000 Kona hardtail.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Tell me you wear a full face helmet.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Is it really just a matter of cost though? I figured dentist bike kinda encompasses the proverbial materialistic blowhard who's bike is way beyond their skillset.





Phillbo said:


> Are these the same posers that buy Harley's and all the leather and show up for the perfect weather day runs?????
> 
> Should be called the Douche Bag Bike...


If this is simply the requirement, there is a very large percentage of mountain bikers that are dentists.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ not necessarily. Many people like to buy what they feel meets their needs and provides a good value. I'm perfectly happy with my current bikes. IMO no amount of money would improve upon them in any consequential way for my riding. Of course what I have are not budget bikes. Each mtb is significantly north of 4K and the road bikes well north of 6K. I could certainly afford to buy newer "nicer" bikes but I see no benefit to doing so. Now, if on the other hand I was a dentist...
> 
> I think the term dentist bike is more a knock on their mtb ignorance than anything else... Not that I personally think they are. I am not an antidentite.


Sure, at some point there is a diminishing return on your investment, but I'd probably give some products a try that I normally wouldn't if I had a larger flow of cash coming in.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

OldHouseMan said:


> If this is simply the requirement, there is a very large percentage of mountain bikers that are dentists.


Lol! Whatever happened to that post of the year thread


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> Guilty. Buuuuuut...I was attempting to separate social economic class from individual. After all, I don't think PB's use of the term "Dentist" is pro-dentite


Over there on PB they tend to be more Pro Winnebago living, ride 10 days a week brah's.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Chicane32 said:


> Over there on PB they tend to be more Pro Winnebago living, ride 10 days a week brah's.


Nah, they're more pro living with mom and dad and go to middle school.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Smackem (Sep 2, 2019)

Nicer and more expensive bike than the personal bike of the person calling a bike a dentist bike.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Nat said:


> "Crowncountry" bike.


That's prize winning funny!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smackem said:


> Nicer and more expensive bike than the personal bike of the person calling a bike a dentist bike.


Yep, a derogatory term used by jealous people to describe a bike they can't afford.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

waltaz said:


> I have a Yeti, but I'm not a dentist. What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dentists son?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

scatterbrained said:


> Why only dentists? They make less than doctors.


Well, not really (or not necessarily). Dentists get PAID.



MOJO K said:


> That's prize winning funny!


Ha!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have paid a fraction of the new price for high-end used bikes that were a few seasons old and had negligible use. The medical professionals who were selling them were updating to something brand new. I do not know which part of the medical field employed them. Both of my Moots bikes were obtained this way. Both were custom builds, one with XTR and the other with XX-1. A few of my friends refer to those bikes as "dentist bikes" even though I paid significantly less for them than those friends paid for their bikes.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yep, a derogatory term used by jealous people to describe a bike they can't afford.


Agreed 100%. Simple as that.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

cmg said:


> Dentists son?


Or it could simply be, he's an adult with a real job= allows him to buy what he wants. This simple fact of adult hood/life is hard o fathom over there on PB.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Chicane32 said:


> Or it could simply be, he's an adult with a real job= allows him to buy what he wants. This simple fact of adult hood/life is hard o fathom over there on PB.


I get the impression that some PBers who use the term feel there is some kind of conspiracy or unfair play by the biking industry and higher income earners against them, whereby nicely speced bikes are intentionally or unfairly priced outside of their affordability. And that the biking industry owes it to them to price their bikes lower. Or that because they log more miles per week than someone earning a higher income, they should (by this factor alone) be entitled to a nicer bike, and/or the higher income earner should be similarly disentitled. It's as though they think that a large group of mountain biking dentists with an infinitely large disposable income to spend on bikes, is ruining it for the rest of the mountain biking world, by artificially driving up the market price for bespoke bikes, beyond what it should be. They seem to have zero understanding that bike manufacturers are entitled to charge what they want, and exist to make a profit.

I have never really understood this to be anything beyond simple jealousy. It's a joke to some, but on PB, people get pretty worked up over all this (but never the actual dentists, whose responses are always very level-headed).

Personally I don't understand the sense of entitlement. If one does not have enough money to buy a nicer bike, then one is free to make whatever changes they wish to enable this. Simple as that. In North America at least, for the most part, we live in a land of opportunity. I get that there will be exceptions to my sweeping statements, but for the most part I believe they hold true.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

And the dentist is there holding his drill, you're in the chair and he asks "Why you post all this hate on dentists on PB"?


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Living off less than $30,000 yr and have two Moots, one Dean, one custom Harley, and drive a 55' Nomad.....living cheap....no credit cards and no debt....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sgltrak said:


> I have paid a fraction of the new price for high-end used bikes that were a few seasons old and had negligible use. The medical professionals who were selling them were updating to something brand new. I do not know which part of the medical field employed them. Both of my Moots bikes were obtained this way. Both were custom builds, one with XTR and the other with XX-1. A few of my friends refer to those bikes as "dentist bikes" even though I paid significantly less for them than those friends paid for their bikes.


Yep, my brother in-law scored a Niner Air Carbon with full XO1 and Industry Nine wheelset for $2,000 one year old and hardly used. A $6K bike, he had a connection in the medical field that knew of a doctor that took up the sport and a year later decided it wasn't for him.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I know PRS went beyond guitars and into amps but a mountain bike line is news to me.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Chicane32 said:


> Or it could simply be, he's an adult with a real job= allows him to buy what he wants. This simple fact of adult hood/life is hard o fathom over there on PB.


To be clear:
l was joking
l dont want a Yeti
and l have a real job 

Im not sure lm an adult though, figure at 48 l must be getting close though


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I think it's said by people who don't know what dentists really make. Sure, some make bank but the average income is quite unremarkable for a medical doctor and it is on the decrease.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

andytiedye said:


> And the dentist is there holding his drill, you're in the chair and he asks "Why you post all this hate on dentists on PB"?


Lol. Is that before or after the Novacaine?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

if i could afford an $8000 bike, i would buy one--it wouldn't matter whether i was a dentist, o highly paid professional of any kind or a drug lord.

the same goes for high end helmets, shoes, audio and video equipment and yes, call girls.

i kinda think that's how the world works.

my .02


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

My dentist has had two 911s and a big AMG Mercedes. I consider all 3 to be "dentist's bikes". And, yes, I am jealous of the Porsches.

PS. There is an ad for a dentistry clinic right over there >>> as I type this.
The internet is listening...


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> Is it really just a matter of cost though? I figured dentist bike kinda encompasses the proverbial materialistic blowhard who's bike is way beyond their skillset.


What does that matter? If you can afford nice things why shouldn't you be able to?


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

andytiedye said:


> And the dentist is there holding his drill, you're in the chair and he asks "Why you post all this hate on dentists on PB"?





Finch Platte said:


> Lol. Is that before or after the Novacaine?


That is when you realize that he seems to have forgotten the Novacaine. :eekster:


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

scatterbrained said:


> What does that matter? If you can afford nice things why shouldn't you be able to?


I say it does matter. Surely there's more to it than the cost of admission? Lots of people buy what are essentially racing motorcycles that have zero business riding them and pay the ultimate price. Plenty of people buy overpowered sports cars that can't drive them. By me specifically it seems there is a small aircraft crash just about every weekend over the summer. Just because you can afford something doesn't mean you're entitled to it. For the record I'm blue collar, make a good living, and own "dentist" bikes.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> I say it does matter. Surely there's more to it than the cost of admission? Lots of people buy what are essentially racing motorcycles that have zero business riding them and pay the ultimate price. Plenty of people buy overpowered sports cars that can't drive them. By me specifically it seems there is a small aircraft crash just about every weekend over the summer. Just because you can afford something doesn't mean you're entitled to it. For the record I'm blue collar, make a good living, and own "dentist" bikes.


Utter nonsense. How is someone buying a 10k bike endangering anyone else? How is it somehow "worse" than if they just had a 2k bike? I know plenty of people who make enough money that when they decide to buy something they buy the best. And why not? My wife can't cook to save her life, but over the summer she spent a cool 5k on new pots and pans. Why, because she wanted it. Simple enough. Thank goodness no-one gave her a cooking exam before they let her spend her money.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

scatterbrained said:


> My wife can't cook to save her life, but over the summer she spent a cool 5k on new pots and pans.


Actual LOL.

Also, in before the bin.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Actual LOL.
> 
> Also, in before the bin.


Yeah, I choked a bit when I saw the bill, but since I do all the cooking I can't really complain.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

scatterbrained said:


> ...My wife can't cook to save her life, but over the summer she spent a cool 5k on new pots and pans. Why, because she wanted it. Simple enough. Thank goodness no-one gave her a cooking exam before they let her spend her money.


I too am deep into Le Creuset...

*sigh*

On the bright side, my GF is a great cook.

I once knew a guy who worked at a very high end men's clothing store. He could afford to wear a bit of what they sold, but not much. He used to **** talk others who bought clothes there who he thought were not entitled to them because (in his view) they were a little rough around the edges. I thought he was a whiny, jealous, judgmental a-hole.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

mtnbkrmike said:


> There seems to be a fair amount of hostility by people who apparently cannot afford to buy bikes as nice as they would like, towards people who can...


I think that's what it really is. People who can't afford those bikes would like to imagine that those who can are somehow posers.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> I say it does matter. Surely there's more to it than the cost of admission? Lots of people buy what are essentially racing motorcycles that have zero business riding them and pay the ultimate price. Plenty of people buy overpowered sports cars that can't drive them. By me specifically it seems there is a small aircraft crash just about every weekend over the summer. Just because you can afford something doesn't mean you're entitled to it. For the record I'm blue collar, make a good living, and own "dentist" bikes.


Nahhhhhh. That's silly.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

scatterbrained said:


> Utter nonsense. How is someone buying a 10k bike endangering anyone else? How is it somehow "worse" than if they just had a 2k bike? I know plenty of people who make enough money that when they decide to buy something they buy the best. And why not? My wife can't cook to save her life, but over the summer she spent a cool 5k on new pots and pans. Why, because she wanted it. Simple enough. Thank goodness no-one gave her a cooking exam before they let her spend her money.


The analogy is of one's character. Hence the derogatory aspect to the term and others like poser. I didn't realize this was a complicated concept. You're entitled to your opinion, I'll stick with mine.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

cmg said:


> To be clear:
> l was joking
> l dont want a Yeti
> and l have a real job
> ...


For sure. I was just playing off your comments and mine weren't directed specifically at you.


----------



## kameramandan (Aug 5, 2019)

"Dentist bike" has nothing to do with dentists, or bikes.

"Dentist <whatever>" is just a general term meaning something that someone paid huge amounts of money for, but probably doesn't need. Exactly the same as someone calling a Mazda Miata a 'hairdressers car' when Miatas and hairdressers really have nothing to do with each other.

Surely this doesn't warrant a ten page argument


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> The analogy is of one's character. Hence the derogatory aspect to the term and others like poser. I didn't realize this was a complicated concept. You're entitled to your opinion, I'll stick with mine.


So I have a question -- you said that you own "dentist bikes." What makes YOU deserving of them?

Seems a little unfair.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

kameramandan said:


> "Dentist bike" has nothing to do with dentists, or bikes.
> 
> "Dentist <whatever>" is just a general term meaning something that someone paid huge amounts of money for, but probably doesn't need. Exactly the same as someone calling a Mazda Miata a 'hairdressers car' when Miatas and hairdressers really have nothing to do with each other.
> 
> Surely this doesn't warrant a ten page argument


You must be new to the internet.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nat said:


> So I have a question -- you said that you own "dentist bikes." What makes YOU deserving of them?


Not suggesting I am. BTW, I am in no way personalizing this. I ride with and am great friends with people from a broad spectrum including extremely wealthy long term friends.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

scatterbrained said:


> You must be new to the internet.


:devil::yesnod:


----------



## kameramandan (Aug 5, 2019)

scatterbrained said:


> You must be new to the internet.


Nah I just hoped MTBR wasn't the place for this kind of BS, oh well


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

kameramandan said:


> Nah I just hoped MTBR wasn't the place for this kind of BS, oh well


It's winter, the racing season is over, all the new bikes have been announced. . . it's time for debate club to kick into gear again.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

scatterbrained said:


> It's winter, the racing season is over, all the new bikes have been announced. . . it's time for debate club to kick into gear again.


Unfortunately, this is spot on. We feel the need to shame people who can afford and buy nice things.

An aside, you would think this forum would've shut down this topic asap since they get paid to promote and market nice things. The mods must be asleep.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Rod said:


> ...We feel the need to shame people who can afford and buy nice things...


Not all of us do.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

'Dentist bike' is any bike out of the income range of the person making the ignorant comment. 
I must admit though, when a guy on our local used bike group had to sell his SB150 to pay for the tooth he knocked out while riding, I couldn't help but crack a joke about 'skipping the middle man and swapping the Yeti straight across for dental work'.
Ultimately the term says a lot more about the person making the comment then it does about anyone else. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


>


Herbie is to dentist as Bumble is to Yeti


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kameramandan said:


> "
> 
> "Dentist <whatever>" is just a general term meaning something that someone paid huge amounts of money for, but probably doesn't need.


"Huge amounts of money" is very subjective.

$8000 for a bike might not seem huge to that orthodontist.

$800 for a bike might seem huge to that kid living in rural Central America.

Then there's the entire point that none of us actually need our mountain bikes at all. They're recreational items, toys, luxuries. We're all dentists to someone.


----------



## kameramandan (Aug 5, 2019)

> We're all dentists to someone.


Yes mate, that's the whole point I was trying to make

/thread


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

scatterbrained said:


> Yeah, I choked a bit when I saw the bill, but since I do all the cooking I can't really complain.


So now that you have all that nice new cookware, how is it? What did you get?
Sometimes my wife and I cook together. Maybe she be interested in doing that.



mtnbkrmike said:


> I too am deep into Le Creuset...


I'm more of a fan of the old school American-made Lodge cast iron.



mtnbkrmike said:


> I once knew a guy who worked at a very high end men's clothing store. He could afford to wear a bit of what they sold, but not much. He used to **** talk others who bought clothes there who he thought were not entitled to them because (in his view) they were a little rough around the edges. I thought he was a whiny, jealous, judgmental a-hole.


Eff the high-end clothing stores and their attitude!
I bought a $15 white suit at Goodwill and tiedyed it. Had someone at the Savoy (yes, THAT Savoy) ask me where he could get one.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

andytiedye said:


> So now that you have all that nice new cookware, how is it? What did you get?
> Sometimes my wife and I cook together. Maybe she be interested in doing that.
> 
> . . . . . .
> ...


 We are fully loaded up with All Clad and Le Crueset. I'll admit that it does look nice and is better to cook with so I can't really complain.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> What if I just want the spokes whitened?


It would be $10,000 for white spokes

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

waltaz said:


> I have a Yeti, but I'm not a dentist. What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would be a yetidist

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I never met any biker who is dentist or CEO.

These guys are fat and unwilling to exercise 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nat said:


> "Huge amounts of money" is very subjective.
> 
> $8000 for a bike might not seem huge to that orthodontist.
> 
> ...


Yep unless you're a sponsored rider you're somebody's 'dentist'.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kameramandan said:


> Yes mate, that's the whole point I was trying to make
> 
> /thread


Accurate, and even your own accusation could be used against any one of us on this thread unless maybe you're a top professional:



kameramandan said:


> "All the gear and no idea"


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

What does Picard say?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Crankout said:


> What does Picard say?


This:



Picard said:


> I never met any biker who is dentist or CEO.
> 
> These guys are fat and unwilling to exercise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

in my old neck-of-the-woods, dentists ride recumbents. 

The one dentist I have ridden with had a big hit bike; can't remember which brand but he rode it like a boss at Pisgah.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

I've taken the term to describe a rider, very new to the sport, that bought an expensive bike, simply because he/she could afford it.
He then realizes mountainbiking "isnt for him," and it either gets sold or it sits in his garage beside his other expensive, though also ignored, hobbies.

Now, my question is, what exactly is a 'Dad bike?' 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Coal-Cracker said:


> I've taken the term to describe a rider, very new to the sport, that bought an expensive bike, simply because he/she could afford it.
> He then realizes mountainbiking "isnt for him," and it either gets sold or it sits in his garage beside his other expensive, though also ignored, hobbies.
> 
> Now, my question is, what exactly is a 'Dad bike?'
> ...


Isn't this a good think for us? We buy his a 8k bike for 5k and the LBS makes a better profit, because money bags didn't know to ask for 15% off.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

can a dentist bike be a gravel bike?



asking for a friend.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I also picture a "dentist" bike to look brand new, clean and shiny. Very well kept whether or not it gets ridden. 

And a higher bike level than the rider needs. For example, an average rider going kind of mellow on a $6k bike. Staying well below the limits / capabilities of the bike.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Chicane32 said:


> Isn't this a good think for us? We buy his a 8k bike for 5k and the LBS makes a better profit, because money bags didn't know to ask for 15% off.


A constant supply of barely-ridden, high-spec'd bikes?
Yep! It's a great thing for us. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

On my way in to work this morning, I saw a guy with a really nice bike in the bed of his.....1980s VW pickup. The car was a real POS, but he has his priorities straight.

I could probably afford a "dentist" bike if I didn't spend so much of my money on Harold's hooker and blow.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

smilemkr said:


> Just for reference sake. This retired dentist rides a $1000 Kona hardtail.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


you lied


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

Coal-Cracker said:


> Now, my question is, what exactly is a 'Dad bike?'


Can't say I've ever heard anyone use that term before, but I have a good definition from personal experience: A dad bike is the bike priced well below the "dentist bike" level that allows you to have enough money left over to buy a decent bike for your kids so they can ride with you.


----------

